# Founding Fathers On War



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

America's Founders were opposed to intervention and pre-emptive wars. They would not have supported the Neoconservative Republicans in any way, shape or form, except to see them tarred and feathered.

Embracing militarism and championing liberty are philosophically inconsistent, there is also a very practical reason to disband the army.
The Constitution reveals their suspicion of any permanent military establishment. The Congress is given the power to raise an army, but only for two years. This ensures that the people can disband the army during every Congressional election, as the House representatives are elected at the same intervals. 
The power to declare war is kept away from the president and given to Congress, where two separate bodies have to vote on it.

James Madison:
"Of all the enemies to public liberty, war is, perhaps, the most to be dreaded because it comprises and develops the germ of every other. War is the parent of armies; from these proceed debts and taxes. And armies, and debts, and taxes are the known instruments for bringing the many under the domination of the few. 
In war, too, the discretionary power of the Executive is extended. Its influence in dealing out offices, honors, and emoluments is multiplied; and all the means of seducing the minds, are added to those of subduing the force of the people. The same malignant aspect in republicanism may be traced in the inequality of fortunes, and the opportunities of fraud, growing out of a state of war, and in the degeneracy of manners and morals, engendered by both. 
No nation could preserve its freedom in the midst of continual warfare.'

But the safety of the people of America against dangers from foreign force depends not only on their forbearing to give just causes of war to other nations, but also on their placing and continuing themselves in such a situation as not to invite hostility or insult; for it need not be observed that there are pretended as well as just causes of war. 
John Jay, Federalist No. 4

"Who are the militia? Are they not ourselves? Is it feared, then, that we shall turn our arms each man gainst his own bosom. Congress have no power to disarm the militia. Their swords, and every other terrible implement of the soldier, are the birthright of an American...[T]he unlimited power of the sword is not in the hands of either the federal or state governments, but, where I trust in God it will ever remain, in the hands of the people."
Tenche Coxe, The Pennsylvania Gazette, Feb. 20, 1788.

Peace, commerce and honest friendship with all nations; entangling alliances with none.
~Thomas Jefferson

"I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies. Already they have raised up a moneyed aristocracy that has set the government at defiance. The issuing power should be taken from the banks and restored to the people, to whom it properly belongs." Thomas Jefferson

"If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around them will deprive the people of all property until their children wake up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered." Thomas Jefferson

All wars are follies, very expensive and very mischievous ones.
~Benjamin Franklin

When will mankind be convinced and agree to settle their difficulties by arbitration?
~Benjamin Franklin

There never was a good war or a bad peace.
~Benjamin Franklin

Wars are not paid for in wartime, the bill comes later.
~Benjamin Franklin

War is never economically beneficial except for those in position to profit from war expenditures.
~Congressman Ron Paul

If Tyranny and Oppression come to this land, it will be in the guise of fighting a foreign enemy.
~James Madison

If we don't stop behaving like the British Empire, we will end up like the British Empire.
~Pat Buchanan

War is the gambling table of governments, and citizens the dupes of the game.
~Thomas Paine

An army of principles can penetrate where an army of soldiers cannot.
~Thomas Paine

That there are men in all countries who get their living by war, and by keeping up the quarrels of Nations is as shocking as it is true...
~Thomas Paine


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Once again BT,,,please share your military experience with us? :beer: 
With a friend killed on the Liberty,,,you were of age during Nam,,,so tell us...what were you doing?


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

spentwings said:


> Once again BT,,,please share your military experience with us? :beer:
> With a friend killed on the Liberty,,,you were of age during Nam,,,so tell us...what were you doing?


I have friends of older and younger generations.
My dad was drafted for Vietnam , another LIE...Gulf of Tonkin confimred as a LIE that never occurred but was used as a pretext to draft 400,000 US citizens to overthrow a democracy (Diem & Thuc), Bolshevize Vietnam by Killing the rival Intelligentsia of the hard line NVA Communists, via Operation Phoenix (50,000 killed by our CIA) and to traffic in narcotics via the triangle.

I played Division 1 college football if you must know, it paid for my schooling.
I had no interest in serving a Gloablist, Neo CON, NWO agenda as a death merchant and Israeli proxy mercenary.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Neo CON


The language of the far left liberals.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

BillThomas said:


> I played Division 1 college football if you must know,
> it paid for my schooling.
> I had no interest in serving a Gloablist, Neo CON,
> NWO agenda as a death merchant and Israeli proxy
> mercenary.


So basically, since colleges receive Federal grants that allow them to offer these sport scholarships, you took a gov handout in order to avoid the draft. But, GWB is a coward because he enlisted in the Air NG to avoid being drafted regular Army.

Double standard maybe?

And because I know you're going to ask. No, I was never in the military, I was too young to be drafted for VN, too old for Gulf 1. I never did anything to avoid the draft, I would have went if called.

Huntin1


----------

